# Troy NY mini lop for a good home



## sydneyaustralia (Apr 7, 2016)

Troy ny
10 month old
Brown 
Friendly, doesn't like to be picked up, never has bitten
Not fixed 
Okay with other bunnies, never been around other animals
$50 rehoming fee, comes with everything.


----------



## sydneyaustralia (Apr 7, 2016)

If interested email [email protected]


----------

